# Our Hunting Legacy.



## mortensen (Dec 13, 2009)

*"In a civilized and cultured country, wild animals only continue to exist at all when preserved by sportsmen. The excellent people who protest against all hunting, and consider sportsmen as enemies of wildlife, are ignorant of the fact that in reality the genuine sportsman is by all odds the most important factor in keeping the larger and more valuable wild creatures from total extermination."
-Theodore Roosevelt-

Do you think we would have a hunting legacy like this without Theodore Roosevelt? Would we have the same hunting rights now without Theodore Roosevelt? 
One man and one man only gave this privilege, Theodore Roosevelt.*


----------

